# Tar Heels Tip Off 2006-07 Tuesday With Exhibition



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> CHAPEL HILL --- The 2006-07 North Carolina women's basketball team will take the court for the first time Tuesday night with an exhibition matchup against Premier Players. Game time is set for 7 p.m. and no admission will be charged for fans.
> 
> The Tar Heels return 11 letterwinners from last year's squad that finished 33-2, claimed its second straight Atlantic Coast Conference title and advanced to the NCAA Final Four. Carolina is led by three returning starters - reigning ACC Player of the Year senior guard Ivory Latta, senior guard/forward Camille Little and junior forward Erlana Larkins. Other returning letterwinners are juniors Meghan Austin, Alex Miller and LaToya Pringle and sophomores Heather Claytor, Christina Dewitt, Iman McFarland, Rashanda McCants and Martina Wood.
> 
> ...


http://www.cstv.com/sports/w-baskbl/stories/103106aaf.html


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Number Two in Powder Blue is my Gurl...Earlaina Larkins. Luvs me some undersized posts, that play bigger than they are.

Also will be good to see if Pringle put on any weight. She is a little on the Michelle Snow side, but not nearly as tall.


----------

